# Help with trailer spindle!!



## Scott85 (Aug 23, 2016)

Is this spindle alright or should I just replace the whole axle? There is pitting you can see from the picture and also there is a picture of the color grease in the hub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMixson (Aug 23, 2016)

Your seal surface looks to be pitted. If you can't seal that it will get water into it again. I would replace the spindle if possible. If not I would replace the axle. The thing about boat trailers is that they get warm when driving to the boat ramp. Then when you back that warm hub into the water it cools very quickly sucking water into the hub. This is where bearing buddies do their job at keeping water out. They keep pressure on the hub to stop water from being sucked into the hub when backing into the water.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 23, 2016)

It's almost cheaper to replace the whole axle then just the spindles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 24, 2016)

The area where the bearings ride look ok but you should polish them with emery cloth.
If the area where the seal rides looks a little iffy you could install speedy sleeves.


----------



## Scott85 (Aug 24, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> The area where the bearings ride look ok but you should polish them with emery cloth.
> If the area where the seal rides looks a little iffy you could install speedy sleeves.


 thank you. The trailer had something like it on it but it wasn't installed correctly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok I have a really dumb question.... I can't find the parts I need for a rebuild. The only part that had a part number is the outer bearing. The grease seal is the one that giving me a fit. Where would the grease seal go on this spindle because I dug the old one out of the trash and the only place it will fit it the square part with the rounded corners.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 7, 2016)

Seal should ride on the round diameter just before the square. Sounds like someone put in the wrong seal. No wonder it failed.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 7, 2016)

You should have a long talk with the PO of the trailer.
Then kick his a s s.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 7, 2016)

With the inner and outer bearings, races and seal installed and the hub on the trailer does the seal actually ride on the area of the spindle with the rounded corners?


----------



## KMixson (Sep 8, 2016)

After looking at that spindle again you are going to need a spindle and/or axle. Your inner bearing is riding on the last round section of that spindle. Your seal will never seal the water out on that squared section.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 8, 2016)

Trailer spindles came in several lengths. 
It may be you have a short spindle which should have a matching short hub. Possibly someone replaced the hub with a standard length hub.


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 8, 2016)

This is so confusing. None of the other measurement match up. I'll have to order each piece. I'm looking for a square axle to replace the old one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 8, 2016)

How heavy is your boat and trailer?
You should be able to install a round axle.
What is the hub face measurement and the spring bolt center measurement?


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 8, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> How heavy is your boat and trailer?
> You should be able to install a round axle.
> What is the hub face measurement and the spring bolt center measurement?


 its just a 14' Jon boat maybe 150 fully loaded with decoys and blind. I don't have the hub to hub but oal is 70 1/2 and the distance from spring hole to spring hole is 50 1/2. I'm thinking about going this route since I go down a lot of rough roads.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 8, 2016)

Interesting solution to your problem.
Let us know how it works.


----------



## Scott85 (Sep 9, 2016)

I figured it out I can get a blank axle tube and spindles that fit and hubs that fit the spindle for 110 then another 40 for welding so I will be good to go for another $150 minus the 60 bucks I already spent on the speedi-sleeves that I already ordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jethro (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm glad that's the way it worked out, because I was about to say that torsion axles aren't the way to go for you. Your boat is too light it will bounce around like crazy.


----------

